# Tank Purchase Advice



## MarcWeaver (Oct 7, 2010)

I found this on craigslist and am going to look at it Friday.

150 aquarium with dual corner overflows and a custom built hood with 2-250W MH, 2-110W VHO actnic, and moon lights. I also have crushed coral gravel that you are welcome to (no livestock). There is no stand. Tank must go. 










Does this sound like a good tank to upgrade to? All for $300 and I can build a stand. The price sounds right. I have a 55 gallon now and would like to upgrade to this tank. My plan is to build a sump/fuge system with protein skimmer. I'm new to the hobby, my 55 gal only has a canister filter and one powerhead now but is doing well.

Thanks


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*2x 250W metal MH fixture is already about $200-$300 I believe. It looks like a good deal to me. *


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Not a bad deal at all. Keep in mind that you're going to need at least 225 lbs of live rock. That's where you spend most of your money. Skip the crushed coral (it traps detritus and you can't keep it clean) and figure on 150 lbs of sand.

You can save money by using a mixture of 50% live rock and 50% dry base rock and/or by getting your LR second hand.

Good luck!


----------



## MarcWeaver (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I have about 60 lbs already in the 55 gallon. Live rock seems to be easy to come by in the Baltimore/DC area. I see one person selling 200 lbs right now for $2.50/lb. I'll get sand instead of crushed coral. 

I would like to set the tank up in place of my 55 gallon. Can I just mix some of the saltwater, stabilize the tank, add the rest of the water from my 55 into it, transfer live rock and livestock and existing sand and run the cansiter filter for awhile until I can afford more live rock, protein skimmer, etc? I only have 3 fish and a hermit crab and my 55 gallon is doing very well and of course I would not add any more fish or coral until I have everything I need.


----------

